# Custom Projector Screen



## Matthew Giles (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi, I am wanting to do a projection for a show and I need to create a screen. Ideally I don't want a typical projector screen, more a kind of light fabric for a different aesthetic. I have provided a picture of the kind of thing I mean, but obviously it would be on a much smaller scale. Does anyone know what fabric might do the trick? Thanks


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 2, 2017)

There are a number of different fabrics to choose from at places like Rosebrand. Some of them are still in the projection line of fabrics. If your fabric is still white, I would just add about 25% brightness to what you would need with a traditional screen.


----------



## Matthew Giles (Oct 2, 2017)

Any idea on the names of ideal fabrics?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 2, 2017)

How big (tall) do you need? Maybe try this? http://www.rosebrand.com/product2780/Aglo-IFR.aspx?cid=219&idx=1&tid=1&info=Projection+Fabrics


----------



## Matthew Giles (Oct 2, 2017)

Could a white blackout material work?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 2, 2017)

That's the beauty of projection, it will all work as long as your projector is bright enough.


----------



## soundtech193746 (Dec 18, 2017)

Matthew Giles said:


> Hi, I am wanting to do a projection for a show and I need to create a screen. Ideally I don't want a typical projector screen, more a kind of light fabric for a different aesthetic. I have provided a picture of the kind of thing I mean, but obviously it would be on a much smaller scale. Does anyone know what fabric might do the trick? Thanks



I would recommend using spandex if you are on a budget.. ( https://www.cnet.com/how-to/create-a-giant-screen-for-under-100/ ) 
But that depends on the scale of your rig... You could possibly use a Cyclorama (known as a cyc) as well. 

Cycs go for sometimes thousands. Spandex might work, it might not.

It worked for us.

Hope this helps


----------



## jtweigandt (Dec 18, 2017)

If you are not the light designer as well, you need to get their cooperation up front as well. I back projected onto a scrim at a small venue doing "39 Steps" which is done with
minimalist set pieces... We had various "backdrops" and even a live biplane sequence I recorded from the "cockpit" of flight simulator and the actor sat on stool in front doing pantomime aerobatics, and machine gun.
Very easy to wash out with the other lighting if you don't have a big ass projector. Had a short throw for the scrim, so I set the projector at the scrim shining back to a well aimed mirror on the back wall to double my throw distance and get the size I needed. Depending on size, they also sell the back projection plastic stuff on ebay and amazon. Front projection.. you can use just about anything.. Your big limitation is the other lighting and how many lumens your projector has . Also did live projections all through Nunsense on either side of the stage, since it's supposed to be a "live" tv show. We had 2 actual cameras 1 fixed and 1 built into a prop tv camera. Could change camera angles on the fly. Be aware also that black isn't black on a projector, so you may need some sort of shutter to douse.


----------



## soundtech193746 (Dec 19, 2017)

Another option you could use is back projection on a scrim. We've done this in a couple shows, most notably, Jungle Book.


----------

